# Canadian Online Store carrying Never Summer?



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You might try the search function here. I think the question has been asked more then twice, and answered


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

I also live in Ontario and purchased my Never Summer SLR 151cm Daddies Board shop. From the day I paid for it, I received in 7 day's later. 

Here is the link.

Daddies Board Shop: Snowboard and Longboard Skateboard Shop: Sector 9 Longboards, Loaded Longboards, Never Summer Snowboards, Gravity Skateboards, Salomon Snowboards, Rome Snowboards, Landyachtz Longboard Skateboards, Arbor Sports and More. - Home


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

How much brokerage/customs fee did you pay for the board?


----------



## Burgerboy (Nov 23, 2009)

Did you check out the sticky on Canadaian Online Retailers? http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ge...ian-online-snowboard-retailers-e-tailers.html

Both Alter Ego and xtreme-adrenaline carry the Never Summer SL-R.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Kingscare said:


> How much brokerage/customs fee did you pay for the board?


I wondered this too.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Brsmnc said:


> I wondered this too.


depends on the mood of the customs officer inspecting all the shipments


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

Kingscare said:


> How much brokerage/customs fee did you pay for the board?



I believe $42 was my total dutie fee. 

I saved $164 buying online. As much as I wanted to support the local board shop that carries Never Summer (The Board Store)they couldn't get me the correct size, so I had no other option but to purchase online.


----------



## Daddies (Nov 11, 2008)

*Daddies Board Shop Never Summer in stock and shipping*

Thanks for the plug - we try to ship boards the same day the order is placed. USPS Priority Mail International is the cheapest way to get it to Canada. Anything ordered this afternoon will ship out tomorrow. I am not at the shop at the moment but we do have the SL-R in stock in most sizes for now (Never Summer is sold out at the factory so we can't get any more) so don't wait too long!  

Our Cyber-Monday sale is going to last just a few more hours but it does not apply to Never Summer or Lib Tech *BUT *it will give you *10% off pretty much all of the other snow stuff, including a lot of the clearance stuff.*

DADDIES BOARD SHOP - NEVER SUMMER SNOWBOARDS
*DISCOUNT CODE: 2009BLKSNOW 10% Off
DISCOUNT CODE: RMNDBS* ($5 off that WILL apply to Never Summer and Lib Tech)

Email me with questions!
Thanks! Sarah
*[email protected]*


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Daddies said:


> Thanks for the plug - we try to ship boards the same day the order is placed. USPS Priority Mail International is the cheapest way to get it to Canada. Anything ordered this afternoon will ship out tomorrow. I am not at the shop at the moment but we do have the SL-R in stock in most sizes for now (Never Summer is sold out at the factory so we can't get any more) so don't wait too long!
> 
> Our Cyber-Monday sale is going to last just a few more hours but it does not apply to Never Summer or Lib Tech *BUT *it will give you *10% off pretty much all of the other snow stuff, including a lot of the clearance stuff.*
> 
> ...


Always with the crazy sales! Got my SL-R from them last year(locally as i'm in Portland)...i know they were the main site most people went too for NS boards last year because of the prices and good service.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

yea, check the canadian online retailer thread, there's a couple shops that carry NS in canada if i remember right


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Just ordered from Daddies, waiting eagerly xD


----------

